# Big Ben Pipes?



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

OK, so I've been drooling over a pic of a Big Ben pipe on Frenchy's site and I'm almost ready to get it. I only wish there was more info on his site. All he says about them is that he thinks they're underrated by American smokers. Anyone have any feedback on this brand?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I have two. One is an old estate I picked up on Ebay, a dromedary sandblast. I like it but it gets a little steamy in the bottom of the bowl. My other I bought new a couple years ago. Its a decent smoker but the laquer finish is just as shiny as it was the day I got it. Its also a filter pipe. You don't have to use a filter with it but that also means there are flat and hard to reach places in the filter chamber where gunk can accumulate if neglected. IMO they're a typical midgrade


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

E mail him. He all ways gets back to me within a few hours. Frenchy is the man..


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I've been looking at them as well. I really like the Black Ranger but it's only 3.75 inches long I wish it was bigger.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I picked up a Big Ben Presidential from Frenchy a little while back. I was surprised how big the bowl was when I got it, it definitely looked smaller in the picture, although it's not too big that I don't smoke it.

All in all, I think it smokes pretty well, definitely a good mid-level pipe. If you like one pull the trigger :tu


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a couple of Big Bens.
One is a blue one that was a gift
and the other is a Giant that I got from Frenchy.
Both are good pipes. :tu


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Two of the first pipes I bought, about one year ago, are Big Ben.
One is a little billiard, the other a bent dublin. From all my pipes I think those are the ones I like the less. Mine are not awfull smokers, but not good either...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Savvy said:


> I picked up a Big Ben Presidential from Frenchy a little while back. I was surprised how big the bowl was when I got it, it definitely looked smaller in the picture, although it's not too big that I don't smoke it.
> 
> All in all, I think it smokes pretty well, definitely a good mid-level pipe. If you like one pull the trigger :tu


i, too, have a Big Ben Presidential, and it smokes without problems, good pipe.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Just put a bid on one to try and help cure a sudden case of PAD.....we will see what happens.:biggrin:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I have 4 big bens, I usually smoke my filter pipes in the morning, they do soften the bite, I recommend them for the money, most have a varnish, I just sand that off.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just smoked mine tonight... had the urge for an Oriental blend.


----------

